# Firefox menu



## EinSTeiN (Aug 12, 2004)

i have been using mozilla firefox for more than one month. I am now using version 0.9.1, Although i have no cmplains about the speed and security of firefox i have one problem with the menu.
i have noticed that some shadow like things come up in the menu of fire fox.
At startup there are only one or two of em, but after using it for more than one hour, the shadows get bigger and uglier. plz help me solve this prob 

mozilla firefox menu at startup
*www.freepgs.com/tejaspratap/moz.jpg

after an hour 
*www.freepgs.com/tejaspratap/moz2.jpg


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm reinstall the software 
or if u have seetings 
go to 
www.mozilla.org 
and dload a theme 
or
tools->themes-> there in the window click the link at the right hand bottom
dload a theme  
and change the theme of the browser 
hope this helps


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

I have already tried reinstalling the software. i have also tried using new themes. New themes make the display much worse than the above so i am now using the default theme


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2004)

get the latest version...


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

i have updated to the latest version 0.9.3 but still the problem persists
plz help


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2004)

where are the shadow like things..??


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 13, 2004)

^ yeah, cant make out what are you saying...

--

Could it be your *ClearType* settings? maybe you played with that, enabled/disabled cleartype, therefore its looking different.. ?


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

Look at the forward arrow and backward arrow and refresh close etc. Can you see shadow images of "File" "Edit" etc. Thats what i called shadows


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 13, 2004)

they seem to be there before and after.... so there's no change after its opened. apart from that i have no idea how to solve this problem . try seraching on the net for something along the lines of firefox icon+background text. i'm not sure if it will help. cheers and good luck


----------



## sailendra (Aug 14, 2004)

Uninstall firefox. Remove everything under C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles. Delete the Program files\Mozilla Firefox folder. Now reinstall firefox.
  If that still doesnt solve your problem, may be a video driver update could do the trick??


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

I have uninstalled as u said. And i have the latest grafics drivers. still the problem dosent go. An now Fire fox has started to get STUCK.
And i have to restart my system everytime it gets stuck. Maybe i'll discontinue using it and wait for a new stable version.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 14, 2004)

use Windows ME...
According to me ... It's more stable than XP


----------



## ice (Aug 14, 2004)

Dude ... Uninstall Firefox, delete all the folders mentioned above.. Clean ur registry [ use system mech and then regvac]

Then reinstall into a NEW folder[ new name, preferably new location]..

It should work.


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 14, 2004)

yeah firefox is pretty slow for me too, because of my (lack of) RAM. but it usually comes back if i minimize and restore it about 5-10 times.


----------

